# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تموم نکردن بعضی از درسا

## faeze b

سلام دوستان من یه مشکل دارم اگه میشه کمکم کنید.من از مهر ماه شروع کردم به خوندن درسام اما تا حالا نتونستم شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی و یک دور کامل بزنم به نظرتون چیکارکنم خیلی استرس دارم.در ضمن پشت کنکوریم

----------


## Mr Sky

*من نظری ندارم متاسفانه....ولی یه سوال دارم»»»»از مهر ماه تا الان میانگین ساعت مطالعه روزانتون چند بوده؟:-(*

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام دوستان من یه مشکل دارم اگه میشه کمکم کنید.من از مهر ماه شروع کردم به خوندن درسام اما تا حالا نتونستم شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی و یک دور کامل بزنم به نظرتون چیکارکنم خیلی استرس دارم.در ضمن پشت کنکوریم


هنوز 2 ماه وقت هست ها!!!
برنامه ریزی کن برا یک یک و نیم ماه انشالله تموم میکنی
دو هفته تا یک ماه هم برا جمع بندی کافیه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

اکثرا اینجورین

----------


## Ultra

بیشتر کنکوری ها هنوز تموم نکردن
عده کسانی که درس هارو تموم کرده باشن خیلی کمه

نگران نباش هنوز کلی وقت هست
سعی کن تا آخر خرداد دیگه تموم کنی

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام دوستان من یه مشکل دارم اگه میشه کمکم کنید.من از مهر ماه شروع کردم به خوندن درسام اما تا حالا نتونستم شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی و یک دور کامل بزنم به نظرتون چیکارکنم خیلی استرس دارم.در ضمن پشت کنکوریم


نتونستی!!!!!! سرعت مطالعت کنده.باید زیادش کنی.

----------


## roshana

سلام عزیزم نگران نباش من خودمم هنوز فیزیک و ریاضی رو دارم
و فکر میکنم فیزیک تا خرداد هم طول بکشه ولی جدی مهم نیست

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

تقريبا٣ماه مونده  و اكثر افراد همينجورين
ببين تو خودت پارسال هم كنكور دادي ميدوني
كيفيت خيييييييييييلي ارزش بالاتري داره نسبت به كميت من پارسال عيد درسارو تموم كرده بودم اما كيفيت لازم رو نداشت مطالعم براي همين نتيجه ي مورد انتظارم رو نگرفتم
امسال فقط چسبيدم به كيفيت..تو با كيفيت تموم كني٢هفته هم براي جمع بندي كافي و حتي زياده

----------


## roshana

> تقريبا٣ماه مونده  و اكثر افراد همينجورين
> ببين تو خودت پارسال هم كنكور دادي ميدوني
> كيفيت خيييييييييييلي ارزش بالاتري داره نسبت به كميت من پارسال عيد درسارو تموم كرده بودم اما كيفيت لازم رو نداشت مطالعم براي همين نتيجه ي مورد انتظارم رو نگرفتم
> امسال فقط چسبيدم به كيفيت..تو با كيفيت تموم كني٢هفته هم براي جمع بندي كافي و حتي زياده




دقیقا !!
من پارسال قبل عید عمومی ها رو بستم اول این که با کیفیت کم
دوما این که توی کنکور مغرور شدم و خراب کردم !! من زبان رو قلمچی
هم صد میزدم ولی تو کنکور شد 60 و 70 !!

----------


## laleh74

نگران نباش...منم تاحالا هیچکدوم از درسارو 1دور نزدم -.-

البته اون چیزی که میخوای قبول شی مهمه....خوب بخون تموم میشه

----------


## Pro

دلت بسوزه من مطالب رو تموم کردم.
شوما هم زیاد سخت نگیر هنوز 84 روز فک کنم وقت هست تا کنکور
روزی 14 ساعت الی 16 ساعت بخون تموم میشه.

----------


## The.Best.Name

ببین قرار نیس همه درسا تموم شه ... با برنامه ریزی برو سر جلسه ... لزومی نداره همه سوالا جواب داده شه ... البته این روشه منه ها من از الان برا خودم مشخص کردم یه سری مباحث رو و تمام تلاشم اینه که همون مباحث رو به طور 100 درصدی بخونم ... فک کنم این طوری ادم بهتر از پس سوالا بر میاد

----------


## KowsarDDC

*می تونی یه سر به تاپیک درصدهای موردنیاز و ساده برای یه رتبه عالی تو زمان باقی مونده تا کنکور بزنی اونجا @ah.at کامل همه چی رو توضیح داده..واقعا قرار نیست همه ی درسا رو مو به مو بخونی شاید به خاطر همین بوده که تا حالا نتونستی یه دور بزنی...البته بازم وقت هست*

----------


## arnika

منم هنو نتموميدم...از شهريورم شروع كردم... پشت كنكوريم هستم.... هنومونده...وقت داريم... مهم درس خوندنه...مطمئن باش اگ خوب و باسرعت خوب بخوني تاخرداد تمووومه...

----------


## The.Best.Name

دوستان از من میشنوید کتاب دور دنیا رو 2 بار تا کنکور حل کنید ... اون چیزایی رو که هم هنوز نخوندین با تست زنی یاد میگرین ...

----------


## Swallow

ساعت مطالعتو ببر بالا 
ب این دو ماه هم امیدوار نباش ..تا چشم ب هم بزنی اینم گذشته 
من ک هیچ نفمیدم فروردین کی اومد و کی رفت !!!!!!

----------


## alireza424

بستگی به رتبه و رشته مورد نظرتون داره ... به تناسب با اون بعضی بخش ها رو حذف و روی بعضی ها سرمایه گذاری کنید ... این چند وقت باقی مونده زمان شروع کردن مباحث پایه ای نیست روی داشته هاتون سرمایه گذاری کنید

----------


## BacheMosbat

دغدغه شما تموم نکردن بعضی درسا!!
دغدغه من نخوندن 70 درصد درسا و نیمه تموم کردن بعضی درسا!!!

بیا اینم انگیزه مضاعف بگیر با این حرف
 #حرف_سنگین

----------


## Hossein.A

> سلام دوستان من یه مشکل دارم اگه میشه کمکم کنید.من از مهر ماه شروع کردم به خوندن درسام اما تا حالا نتونستم شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی و یک دور کامل بزنم به نظرتون چیکارکنم خیلی استرس دارم.در ضمن پشت کنکوریم


خسته نباشید . 
بستگی داره منظورتون از تموم کردن چی باشه ! اگه فقط منظورتون اینکه یه دور کردین به نظرم بهتره از یکی دو هفته دیگه برگردین و اونجاهایی که نکات قوتتون هست رو بیشتر کار کنین تا از درست زدن اونها مطمئن شین . 
والا اینجوری شاید خیلی از مباحث رو یادتون بره حتی سر جلسه کنکور

----------


## bookworm

> سلام دوستان من یه مشکل دارم اگه میشه کمکم کنید.من از مهر ماه شروع کردم به خوندن درسام اما تا حالا نتونستم شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی و یک دور کامل بزنم به نظرتون چیکارکنم خیلی استرس دارم.در ضمن پشت کنکوریم


بعضی مباحث رو حذف کنید ک سختتونه

تمرکز رو بقیه گنید

----------


## _AHMADreza_

بنظر من تا اخر خرداد بخون از تیر جمع بندی کن  :Yahoo (83):

----------

